# Low tech lighting solution required



## DannyH (21 Sep 2016)

Hi folks,

I've been running a low tech tank for a few months now. The lighting was never meant to be permenant as it is intended for a high tech setup I'm working towards. Time escaped me and as a result algae is becoming a real pain. Its time to change for something more suitable.

The tank is quite shallow. Its dimensions are 110 x 35 x 25cm.

So does anyone have any recommendations on LED strips (I'm happy make a steel unit to house these myself) or a smart off the shelf unit to fit but not overpower?

(Apologies for the incredibly bad phone pic but its all I have on my laptop ATM)

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## zozo (21 Sep 2016)

If you want to work with SMD LED strips above a low tech you be best off with the use of a dimmer. Since it is very difficult to know the real time output and what effect ti will have.. Also stay away from the flexible waterproof coated strips.. They usualy are glued and have a silicone coating.. The glue wont hold very long and the coating discolors over time.

Look for the rigid aloy SMD strips and put them in aloy led profile with transparent cover.. These are easily mounted in various ways.. Via ebay or alieexpress they are relatively cheap available as complete set, strip, profile and cover.  Since it is best to use a dimmer, than why not choose the highest output available, that way you will always have enough, even if it is to much you can dim it.

I'm running 3 tanks at the time with different DIY led setups, 1 high tech and 2 low tech. 

I would recomend you these strips i use them above my high tech and low tech..
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs...-2-chips-18W-M-8520-LED-Hard/32373288003.html
They have far to much lummen for a low tech tank, but no matter you could choose les powerfull sets but they wont come cheaper and a dimmer is something you realy should invest in. 

Now the question how would you like to dim and how much do you want to spend on it? Do you want to dim automated or do you want to dim manualy the most cheaper manual pwm controlers dim in a range from 10% to 100% so you can't dim it fully off. The more expensive manual dimmers are as expensive as the programmable dimmers. So there my choise would be obvious, go automated.


----------



## DannyH (5 Oct 2016)

Thanks Zozo,

I've still not got around to resolving this but will be sure to post back how i get on, the higher output SMD strips with automated dimmer seem like the way to go


----------

